# Using Crab Pots/Traps in the surf?



## gbcfishing (May 19, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried using crab pots in the surf for blue crab? Would it work, or would the surf just bury it in the sand?


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

They work, but tie an anchor to crabtrap between the trap and float. we use to use crab lines in the surf with 2 poles and a line ran from pole to pole. then tied line to them like a trot line. that was around the Searim area where the pole whent down in the mud.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep! make sure to weigh the trap down. We use to tie bricks inside the traps


----------



## gbcfishing (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys! I was actually thinking of not taking it out very far, maybe the wade gut (just enough water to cover the trap), and anchoring it off on the beach. I wonder if that would work?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Www.crabhawk.com.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

fangard said:


> Www.crabhawk.com.


Have you ever used that thing? I was looking at their website last week trying to decide if that thing really worked..


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nevermind... That crabhawk looks like a pretty cool contraption..


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

i bought a crab snare on a whim and tried it out once in the surf. dont think it really works well with the feisty blue crabs. used it with a surf pole in the first gut i think. surf needs to be calm for it to maybe work. crab hawk looks like it might work better with a pole setup...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

when it's calm just get you a cheap seine net and pull the floats off and replace with old castnet weights, then tie a chicken neck in the middle every 3-4 foot, the stretch it out flat in the wade gut perpendicular to the beach and anchor both ends down with the inshore side nearly on dry sand. Once in awhile go pull the offshore side and roll it up to the beach real fast.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Category5 said:


> when it's calm just get you a cheap seine net and pull the floats off and replace with old castnet weights, then tie a chicken neck in the middle every 3-4 foot, the stretch it out flat in the wade gut perpendicular to the beach and anchor both ends down with the inshore side nearly on dry sand. Once in awhile go pull the offshore side and roll it up to the beach real fast.


My Dad taught my brother and I that trick when we were kids. We had a 14ft seine and he used to put us out in the surf to drag it and collect bait for the long rods. Used to have a lot of fun doing that.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

like many stated, it has to be a flat surf! Up into mid to late summer the majority of the crabs will be illegal females.


----------

